# Lisbon at night.



## littleowl (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## jujube (Oct 30, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 30, 2016)

Where did you take the photo from?  I've got lots of photos of Lisbon in the daytime - this looks as if it's taken from across the harbour.


----------



## littleowl (Oct 31, 2016)

It was taken from a boat in the Harbour.


----------

